# Composing Music For My Musical Production!



## The Angel of Music

I am composing lot's of songs for my original musical, that takes place in Germany hee hee. I can't wait untill it is all complete! I just finished the 2nd piece today!


----------



## Maestro Murphy

That's fantastic! I hope you post some pieces for everyone to enjoy.


----------



## Nox

Ditto!


----------



## Daniel

You MUST.


----------



## baroque flute

Congratulations!!


----------



## 009

Yes! We look foward to yr posting. And Daniel can watch yr performance also...


----------



## The Angel of Music

> _Originally posted by DW_@Jul 25 2004, 04:45 PM
> *Yes! We look foward to yr posting. And Daniel can watch yr performance also...
> [snapback]421[/snapback]​*


LOL. I would love all of you too see it...I plan on casting and directing it as well...and if it is good enough...I plan to take it on tour across America and possibly pay someone to direct it as well in England and Germany!


----------



## Quaverion

What's it about?


----------



## The Angel of Music

> _Originally posted by Quaverion2_@Jul 26 2004, 03:42 PM
> *What's it about?
> [snapback]529[/snapback]​*


Well, it is a fictional musical...not based on ANY real facts and a fake opera....It is about a opera cast that takes place in Germany. This German opera was ran by a particular family named "Ferrare." This opera has been run by this family for a few generations(the family business). There is a conflict, the person who runs it now does not care about this business. He is mean to his wife and too his little son, Ethan Ferrare. Everyone hates and shuns this mans family all because of this man is cruel too everyone. Poor little Ethan does not have any friends, the only friend he has is the kind Ella Maise who befriends him. They become inseperable. They even composed a song together that is a duet...which comes in handy later on. One day Ethan decides he wants too introduce his dear Ella too his parents. When he does, his father gets into a fight with his mother, and the father ends up killing the mother and knocking out Ethan and Ella(so hard that they don't remember much of what happened except for the song they sang before the murder to comfort each other from the yelling). Years later Ethan owns the opera company. Ella is wandering down the street when she sees a sign "auditions for the ferrare opera!" And so she decided to audition. So basically the whole musical is about finding out something in the past Ella and Ethan do not remember...and eventually they do because of the song they sang before the murder.


----------



## baroque flute

Meaning no offense I really don't see the point in making more of that kind of story.


----------



## The Angel of Music

> _Originally posted by baroque flute_@Jul 27 2004, 08:27 PM
> *Meaning no offense I really don't see the point in making more of that kind of story.
> [snapback]616[/snapback]​*


Hmmmm...I guess I can understand what you are saying...but there are more musicals like that?  LOL....I have no idea...oh well...this is my 1st one, and after this one I am writing about something completely different.


----------



## baroque flute

I guess the main reason I said that is that there are just too many murder stories, and crime stories, and it's just not healthy for people to think that is what life is like, because it will be and has been self-fulfilling, where they get used to that and then they MAKE life be like that, or else despair. I'm glad your next one is going to be something different.


----------



## The Angel of Music

> _Originally posted by baroque flute_@Jul 28 2004, 02:21 AM
> *I guess the main reason I said that is that there are just too many murder stories, and crime stories, and it's just not healthy for people to think that is what life is like, because it will be and has been self-fulfilling, where they get used to that and then they MAKE life be like that, or else despair. I'm glad your next one is going to be something different.
> [snapback]622[/snapback]​*


I can understand what you mean, there are too many murder stories and crime stories...and it isn't healthy for people to think like that. Unfortunatly, my next one will be on the theme of a love story...which is also too commen...oh well. LOL. I will try to think up something different for my next one, and I can see youre point very well. Thanks for telling me a different opinion, and honest one for that matter, I will be more carefull next time choosing my plots and stories.


----------



## baroque flute

Thanks! I really appreciate your response, Angel of Music! I was afraid you might get mad at me.


----------



## The Angel of Music

> _Originally posted by baroque flute_@Jul 28 2004, 06:15 PM
> *Thanks! I really appreciate your response, Angel of Music! I was afraid you might get mad at me.
> [snapback]678[/snapback]​*


Actually, I was mad...but, I need to learn to take critism :lol: ...which I am not good at all. . LOL. But you have a real good point there. I don't just want to write all my musicals and opera's about things that EVERYONE writes about...so I appreciate you pointing that out.


----------



## 009

> *QUOTE(baroque flute @ Jul 28 2004, 06:15 PM)
> Thanks! I really appreciate your response, Angel of Music! I was afraid you might get mad at me.
> 
> Actually, I was mad...but, I need to learn to take critism ...which I am not good at all. . LOL. But you have a real good point there. I don't just want to write all my musicals and opera's about things that EVERYONE writes about...so I appreciate you pointing that out.*


I was afraid u guys might get mad at each other and start a major 'argument' session here. :lol: 
Phew...luckily we're all matured, humble beings. :lol: And luckily we don't have percussionist on this thread. They just blow things out of proportions all the time! :lol:


----------



## baroque flute

Thanks again for not blowing up on the forum! I know how it is about criticism, even constructive criticism; I have often found it hard in the past. But it is something many people never learn that is very important. It is very necessary for open discussion, and for each of us to grow wiser!  (Each of us, including myself, has different areas of wisdom and different areas of foolishness!)


----------



## 009

> *But it is something many people never learn that is very important. It is very necessary for open discussion, and for each of us to grow wiser! (Each of us, including myself, has different areas of wisdom and different areas of foolishness!)*


Yes agree...if u look at other major forums...They are always busy attacking one another... Come on! Get a life! :angry: There's something more meaningful than spending days trying to run down or outwit the previous poster's comment.... Here, U converge, share and learn.
Luckily we have wise beings like Baroque flute and Angel here. :lol:


----------



## Nox

My .02...you have to start somewhere...I'm pretty sure that most 'first' musicals are not their best...in fact, I'm pretty sure most 'firsts' are not even well known if they were at all published...

...I think it's more important to complete the project at this stage of the game than worry overmuch about originality...

...your description was interesting enough for me to want to hear more! And as you work through it...the plot will change, or twists will occur that will add (hopefully!) to the production...

...constructive criticism is good! But take it for what it's worth...I heard that when Rowling first tried to sell her initial Harry Potter book...no one was interested...but she perservered and look what happened? Harry Potter is not totally original...there is even a British TV show with a similar theme (a witch academy)...but she presented endearing characters and proposed an interesting plot line...so it doesn't matter! We're able to enjoy more of the same...if it has substance.

(Just look at all the reality shows out there! I'm not a huge fan...but some aren't that bad...others suck...but even though the market is saturated with them...we're still watching the ones that appeal to us).

There is a saying (if someone has it handy, please post it verbatim) something about if 5 people say it's bad...you should consider that it might be bad...but if 1 person says it's bad, it's only their opinion.

You also have to be able to separate out what's valid criticism and what's not. Criticisms about underlying structure, fatal errors, etc., need serious consideration...criticisms about the fluff...(I think the heroine's dress should be green and not pink)...are not so important...we all have different tastes...

If you've put a lot of work into this Musical...finish it off. You'll learn more that way than quitting on it...


----------



## 009

> *If you've put a lot of work into this Musical...finish it off. You'll learn more that way than quitting on it... *


Yes, totally agree.


----------



## SenorTearduct

Everything has a first....
And in my opinion the genre of the musical does not matter, what matters is if the musical has a creative air to it, original to it. Something different. 
Its like saying "I don't like to listen to sonatas, there are to many of them and it gets old". Instead an open mind could be kept and we could be positive to the composer encouraging him/her to be more creative and out there than other composers before..


----------

